# Upgrade or Add



## dvirtue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Long time lurker but I'm in need of some feedback. I've read a few threads that get close to my question but not exact so hopefully this isn't a duplicate.

I've been shooting with a t2i for about 2 years now, got it a few months before the t3i came out. The full frame itch has always been there but when the 6D was announced I really put some thought into dropping some cash for an upgrade. Prior to that I was looking at just getting a decent L lense to hold me over. I REALLY want the 24-70 II but feel that the 24-105 would be a significant upgrade to the kit level glass I use now at more than half the price. I also lean towards landscapes and portraits but want a good lense for walk around and travel which I think sells me on that one as well, at least for my first big lense purchase.

I also don't have any sort of off body flash which I know is a sound investment.

So for the main question, do I wait and see how a production level 6D performs and grab it with the kit lens or am I better off buying the 24-105L with a 600EX and save up to get a 5D mark iii level body when the time is right?

These are the 2 scenarios I am looking at;
6D + 24-105 L for $2,900
T2i + 24-105 L + 600EX Speedlite for $1,500

I know the 7D mark ii rumors are also starting but I don't know if I really want to invest in another crop body.

I can wait a few more months but am going to be heading to Europe next year and would love to have something by then.


----------



## robbymack (Oct 9, 2012)

Im in the camp of buy the lens for the camera you have today vs some unknown in the future. 24mm isn't very wide on aps c so not that great for vast landscapes. The 6d doesn't excite me much, but as a consumer grade ff it will probably do the trick. Obviously no one has really evaluated yet so that is just a guess plus it will be a few months before you can get one in your hands. You could also just jump ship to Nikon and go big right away. On ff the 24-105 is probably the best all around lens. For you current crop camera I'd look at either the 17-55 2.8 or the 15-85, both of those hold their value and you can sell them at little loss if you go ff. the 600 flash is probably overkill for your needs. Look at the 430 or 580 or wait and see if canon releases a smaller version of the rt flash in the next few months.


----------



## Menace (Oct 9, 2012)

As you can hold off your purchase for a few months, I'd suggest go with 6d with 24-105L. This combo will satisfy your walk around needs with L quality glass and FF itch will be gone too 

I find 24-105L to be very versatile focal length for everyday use - you won't be disappointed. 

Also, Ex 580 II will be more than enough IMHO - just practice using various techniques especially bounce and fill.

I know you'll have fun ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2012)

The 24-105mmL is not particularly suited to a APS-C body, but is great on full frame. For walk around use, you will need to carry a wide angle lens as well as the 24-105.
I'd wait and purchase the 24-105 as part of a FF kit.


----------



## dvirtue (Oct 9, 2012)

As a "consumer" body, do you think it would hold through semi-pro work? I've been assisting when possible and want my gear to be an asset when needed. I know this is way ahead of a T2i so I'm not too worried but I also don't want to invest that much and be in serious desire of something else either.

Reading more though, it sounds like it will make a good bridge and if anything be an excellent back up cam pending I do pursue a pro body in the future.

As far as the speedlite, I figured just spend the extra cash so that it lasts through any upgrades and needs in the future (especially dropping the need for Pocket Wizards), but at half the price and what I would currently use it for, I think a 430 level flash with RF will be the right choice as well.

A little bummed about the 24-105 not working well with the crop but I'm glad I asked before purchasing


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 9, 2012)

I am confused by the OP's OQ:
Are scenarios I and II mutually exclusive? You already have a T2i, and the 6D is not even ready for shipping.
If the question is: When 6D is available- whether to grab it with the kit (I), or pass and keep using the T2i until the 5DIII can be bought (II) then of course (I) makes more sense.
But that's assuming the 6D will be available BEFORE the OP saves enough for 5DIII, or before the world comes to an end according to the Mayan calendar :
Me: I would buy a 5DII now and start clicking (IF I was looking to upgrade to an FF, which I am not)


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Oct 9, 2012)

At this point I'd wait for the 6D since we already know that it exists and when it will come. Reason why is, I'd be asking myself... Will I be happy with a 5D mark ii knowing there's a body out there that costs just a bit more but improves on major things like sensor noise, processing speed, metering, and center AF sensitivity? I'd probably die inside every time I saw a 6D owner watching them shoot photos with just a bit more ease and speed while I wait for my 5d mark ii to clear buffer. Then again, I already have fast bodies so it doesn't affect me too much to run it alongside. But if I had a t2i, I wouldn't pair a 5d mark ii with it. I'd probably replace my t2i with a used 7D first, and then save for a 6D. And then eventually replace the 7D with another full frame body like 5d mark iii or iv if and when it ever comes out. Going straight to a 6D wouldn't be too bad of an idea either. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Promature (Oct 9, 2012)

Menace said:


> As you can hold off your purchase for a few month, I'd suggest go with 6d with 24-105L.



I agree with this sentiment. The 24-105L is usually available as a kit with the higher end camera bodies and you can buy both at considerable savings.

I would say that the 430EXII might be a better option for you. It's plenty powerful for the 24-105L and it can be a slave to the 580EX if you ever decide to get more flashes.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 9, 2012)

The new 24-70 II is very nice - AF is fast and it's sharp(even before AFMA) trust me, I have one. 

If I'm in your case, I would take 6D + 24-105 for now. I'm not a big fan of F4 lens, but 24-105 is a good lens for day time walkaround. It's do able for night time, just need to slow down your shutter speed to 1/10 - 1/30.

The goal here is get into FF world and upgrade your 24-105 to 24-70 II when budget is allowed.


----------



## dvirtue (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone, sounds like I have some convincing to do at home


----------



## robbymack (Oct 9, 2012)

dvirtue said:


> As a "consumer" body, do you think it would hold through semi-pro work? I've been assisting when possible and want my gear to be an asset when needed. I know this is way ahead of a T2i so I'm not too worried but I also don't want to invest that much and be in serious desire of something else either.
> 
> Reading more though, it sounds like it will make a good bridge and if anything be an excellent back up cam pending I do pursue a pro body in the future.
> 
> ...



There Is no reason it cant last through semi pro and even pro work. I have a friend who shoots primarily weddings and almost exclusively uses crop cameras. If he ever gets into a situation where he is concerned the crop wont do the trick he just rents a ff body and off he goes. He's never had a client say, oh your not using a ff, then I'm going elsewhere. He actually says if anyone ever says that to him he'll fire them before they get the chance. So much is made of the gear when it's the eye behind the camera that does the work. You don't want to ever be used just for your gear.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 9, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The 24-105mmL is not particularly suited to a APS-C body, but is great on full frame. For walk around use, you will need to carry a wide angle lens as well as the 24-105.
> I'd wait and purchase the 24-105 as part of a FF kit.



+1

A 24-70/105 on an APS-C body just isn't wide enough for a lot of interior shots. When I put a 24-70 on a 7D, I'm almost always also using a 17-35 on a 5D3, although I have also used a 7D/24-70 and 5D3/100-400 combination. In case you couldn't tell, I'm a big proponent of having both an APS-C and a FF camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2012)

dvirtue said:


> A little bummed about the 24-105 not working well with the crop but I'm glad I asked before purchasing


The 24-105mm L works very well with a crop, its just not a "all in one" walk around focal length. The images on a crop body are fantastic. 
I use my 15-85 on my 7D rather than my 24-105 L because of the focal length issue. Its nice to have just one lens when out walking around.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Oct 9, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dvirtue said:
> 
> 
> > A little bummed about the 24-105 not working well with the crop but I'm glad I asked before purchasing
> ...



I use the 24-105L on a crop and it suits me just fine. Sure I don't get ultra wide angle with it but it's more than wide enough indoors. I love that I can use it as a general all day walk around. I've even shot decent night pictures with it (in Manual) with a good flash or two. I've also shot concerts (before I had my telephoto) and it's got great reach on a crop. Personally, after seeing what the 70-200 2.8 IS II can do in terms of sharpness, I've got an itch for the 24-70II 'cause it's supposed to be as good. The 24-105 is good but the 70-200 is in another league. I'd save up for the 24-70 f/2.8 II if I were to do it all over again.

In regards to the flash, I'm thinking of selling my 430 exII. I like the controls on the 600ex-rt better. Just my spin. I'd rather get another 2 or 3 600's. Plus they're stronger (noticeably) when compared to the 430 exII. Sure you might not be able to feel the difference at first without a point of reference but from my experience, the 430 is just ok.


----------



## sanj (Oct 9, 2012)

Menace said:


> As you can hold off your purchase for a few months, I'd suggest go with 6d with 24-105L. This combo will satisfy your walk around needs with L quality glass and FF itch will be gone too
> 
> I find 24-105L to be very versatile focal length for everyday use - you won't be disappointed.
> 
> ...



So true.


----------



## rpt (Oct 9, 2012)

Many are echoing what I feel. If you are not getting the shots you want then go for an upgrade. If you are going to buy FF, better to buy the 24-70 or 24-105 as a kit lens. Saves you a bundle...


----------



## dvirtue (Oct 10, 2012)

I think I'm going to stick with the 6D + 105 as that will be the best all around purchase for now. The 24-70 is on the top of my list for next purchase, maybe the wait will bring it down a bit before I need to convince the wife that I need more glass.


----------

